# Any Winners in the mailout giveway



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Just got my e-mail telling me I didn't win year's free Tivo :-(
But there is a special offer 
"If youd like to upgrade to our supercharged TV service, just sit tight. We're launching in April so well be in touch in the coming weeks with an exclusive offer, just for our customers."

Have to see what the offer they are giving and how compares to our special offer.....


----------



## kidonan (Mar 18, 2011)

andyfoxccp said:


> Just got my e-mail telling me I didn't win year's free Tivo :-(
> But there is a special offer
> "If youd like to upgrade to our supercharged TV service, just sit tight. We're launching in April so well be in touch in the coming weeks with an exclusive offer, just for our customers."
> 
> Have to see what the offer they are giving and how compares to our special offer.....


I was lucky called 5th march installed 12th of march


----------



## fergiet (Feb 4, 2011)

Email said "NO"

:down:


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

yes me, but you have got to laugh, ive had tivo for five weeks 

told the nice woman on the phone at virgin, they need to update there customer info 

I saw tivo last year at a face-to-face meeting in London with VM, and signed up for tivo then.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

So they will be updating records to give you it free for 12 months and refund your initial upfront payment as well?


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

andyfoxccp said:


> So they will be updating records to give you it free for 12 months and refund your initial upfront payment as well?


I just got a phone call saying i was having tivo installed free for a year.
I said thank you and it was installed.
But this was due more to a meeting a few of us VM costumers had with VM staff at there headquarters in London where we saw tivo for the first time.
So me and a few others, Carl being another, signed up for tivo in september last year. 
Sometimes it pays to get involved with VM, and help out.

Phil


----------

